# Which of Feliks WRs will stay longest? Vote :-)



## Mr Cubism (Apr 12, 2011)

Which of Feliks WRs will stay longest? Vote 

It´s a maximum of 10 options. Since Feliks has 11 WRs I have to leave one out or put two together So I choose to put WR 6x6 single and average together, sorry


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 12, 2011)

2x2x2 single.

Oh wait-.

EDIT: The poll isn't there... yet?


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 12, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> 2x2x2 single.


 
Haha, that was a good one


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 12, 2011)

Spef and Aron don't go to enough comps to beat his 4bld. I feel people are catching up in all other events.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 12, 2011)

i failed at reading, i voted for what i thought would last the shortest


----------



## ianography (Apr 12, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> i failed at reading, i voted for what i thought would last the shortest


 
I just realized that I did the same thing :/


----------



## JyH (Apr 12, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Spef and Aron don't go to enough comps to beat his 4bld. I feel people are catching up in all other events.


 
*Orozco has an unofficial 4x4 BLD faster than Feliks, plus he's a beast at BLD overall. *
I voted for 3x3 single.
The people who have the potential to beat these records:
2x2 Average - Rowe, Anthony
3x3 Average - Corny, Rowe, Anthony
3x3 OH Average - Everybody
4x4 Single - Contardi, Dan, Sebastian
4x4 Average - Contardi, Dan, Sebastian
4x4 BLD - Orozco
5x5 Single/Average - Dan
6x6 Single/Average - Kevin
Yes, I realize this is not the Feliks Surpasser thread.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 12, 2011)

This was a tough call. His 4x4x4BLD is the largest percent drop that the person in the #2 spot must drop to equal or beat Feliks's time. However, as soon as either Spef or Aron or Gabriel (or Feliks) get to a comp this will likely be broken. 2x2x2 average has the next largest percent difference that the person ranked 2nd must drop to equal or beat Feliks. After 2x2x2 average comes 3x3x3 average, which I think Feliks himself will likely beat with the next couple competitions he does.

So, although I feel all the records will be broken in short order (mostly being improved by Feliks himself) I voted 2x2x2 as a balance between having a large percentage difference gap and those who may break the record who are not Feliks. I feel that 3x3x3OH average was a close runner up, also with a relatively high percent difference gap to the #2 spot.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 12, 2011)

JyH said:


> *Orozco has an unofficial 4x4 BLD faster than Feliks, plus he's a beast at BLD overall. *


 Aron, Spef, and a few others also have faster times unofficial. They just don't perform as well in comp.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 12, 2011)

JyH said:


> The people who have the potential to beat these records:
> 3x3 OH Average - Everybody



LOL!


----------



## aronpm (Apr 12, 2011)

JyH said:


> *Orozco has an unofficial 4x4 BLD faster than Feliks, plus he's a beast at BLD overall. *


 
I have a 3:09 solve on youtube, I was the second person to get sub4 afaik (first was Spef), and I've had a 2:02 dnf by 4 pieces, which afaik is uwr for fastest full attempt.


----------



## JyH (Apr 12, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Aron, Spef, and a few others also have faster times unofficial. They just don't perform as well in comp.


 
Yeh. I don't understand why people voted for 4BLD.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 12, 2011)

3x3 average


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 12, 2011)

JyH said:


> Yeh. I don't understand why people voted for 4BLD.


 
Because they fail in comp. Another factor is they don't go to many comps.
Did you know that wr is Faz's pb, even at home, by far? Most of the world records right now have been beaten at home by other than the world record holder.
3x3 single has been beaten, by likely over 50 people.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 12, 2011)

JyH said:


> 3x3 Average - Corny, Rowe, Anthony


 
Usually I would agree here, but in all seriousness Anthony isn't a potentional WR avg candidate right now. No official sub-10 average _yet_, and I don't even think he's ever gotten a 7.87 or less avg5 at home...

Yes for 2x2x2 though .


----------



## JyH (Apr 12, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Because they fail in comp. Another factor is they don't go to many comps.
> Did you know that wr is Faz's pb, even at home, by far? Most of the world records right now have been beaten at home by other than the world record holder.
> 3x3 single has been beaten, by likely over 50 people.


 
Was the 4BLD lucky?


----------



## Kian (Apr 12, 2011)

Other than 4BLD I feel like the one Feliks is least likely to break is 4x4 average, so I'll go with that, but it's still very difficult to predict.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 12, 2011)

JyH said:


> Was the 4BLD lucky?


 
Only 11 centres solved >.<
Aron had a 3:28 safety attempt at it, 3 wings off. I was judging and his immediate reaction when he started was 'wtf'. His first pass (all memorised) was about 40s iirc. He refreshed several times.


----------



## RTh (Apr 12, 2011)

If you consider breaking those WRs by Feliks himself, them 3x3 average and 4x4 single and average will fall reeeally soon.

So, I think the 5x5/3x3 single will stay longest.


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2011)

4BLD, because Feliks will beat all the other ones this year, but he won't beat that 4BLD time.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 13, 2011)

The 4BLD is the one he is least likely to beat himself, but overall I would say either 2x2 average or 4BLD.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 13, 2011)

3x3 average.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 13, 2011)

I think 4x4x4 BLD


----------



## tx789 (Apr 13, 2011)

3x3 avg because after him no will be close for a while and it may be like 7.08(single(which took 2 and a half or so years)


----------



## aronpm (Apr 13, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I think 4x4x4 BLD


 






Get me to a comp, yo


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 13, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Get me to a comp, yo


Get off yo fat ass and organise one in Adelaide yo. Just because you can't get your school, find somewhere else.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Apr 13, 2011)

If this is to mean which event will Feliks hold the WR title in the longest, I'd say 3x3 average hands down. All other ones have potential to be broken by someone else.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm surprised so many think 4BLD.


----------



## pappas (Apr 13, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> The 4BLD is the one he is least likely to beat himself, but overall I would say either 2x2 average or 4BLD.


 
Feliks will really be beating his 4bld record. He will. Anyway I agree with you about 2x2 and I also think 6x6 and OH.
Edit: sorry misread. Also lmao at Aron.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 13, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Feliks will really be beating his 4bld record. He will. Anyway I agree with you about 2x2 and I also think 6x6 and OH.
> Edit: sorry misread. Also lmao at Aron.


 
I would say definitely say not OH, I may be wrong, but many people have sub WR averages. Are you aware two people (I think...) have sub 13 averages of 5 on YouTube? I remember when he got the OH world record, not only I was surprised, but he was too, he didn't think he was that good. And there's no chance, unless he practises, that he'll beat his 4BLD world record.

[offtopic]Yes I still want to buy the D39[/offtopic]


----------



## pappas (Apr 13, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I would say definitely say not OH, I may be wrong, but many people have sub WR averages. Are you aware two people (I think...) have sub 13 averages of 5 on YouTube? I remember when he got the OH world record, not only I was surprised, but he was too, he didn't think he was that good. And there's no chance, unless he practises, that he'll beat his 4BLD world record.
> 
> [offtopic]Yes I still want to buy the D39[/offtopic]


 Sorry, I misread again. fail ino. I think 4bld, OH and 6x6 WR's will last the LEAST time.


----------



## RTh (Apr 13, 2011)

Dene said:


> 4BLD, because Feliks will beat all the other ones this year, but he won't beat that 4BLD time.


 
There are many cubers who can beat that WR.

PD: I feel like there's some mistake in the sentence above, but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2011)

RTh said:


> There are many cubers who can beat that WR.
> 
> PD: I feel like there's some mistake in the sentence above, but I'm not sure what it is.


 
Yea but they all fail in comp. They have proven this time and time again.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 13, 2011)

Dene said:


> Yea but they all fail in comp. They have proven this time and time again.


 
<Spef> isn't that kinda gay
<Spef> cos
<Spef> excluding my first comp when I was a nub at BLD
<Spef> I've always held the 4BLD WR after my round of 4BLD in comp
EDIT: erm, first comp = first comp with 4BLD


----------



## Enter (Apr 13, 2011)

When felix goes to the next competition he will break them all it just depends what is the starting order!


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 13, 2011)

Enter said:


> When felix goes to the next competition he will break them all it just depends what is the starting order!


 
His next competition doesn't have 5x5, 6x6 and 4BLD.


----------



## Escher (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow so many people either really overestimate Feliks' abilities in general or don't really know how fast he is at home...

The record that will last the longest is (probably) 3x3 average. 3x3 has been 'done to death' by so many people and yet he is still far faster - many other events still have a long way to go in terms of optimisation and having multiple talented people who specialise in them.

The specialists will eventually beat Feliks' current _times_ in the side events, many of them probably this year. Whether he improves too (and reclaims anything that might've been broken) or not is uncertain, especially since he himself has said that many of them are very good for him.


----------



## Godmil (Apr 13, 2011)

Agreed, 3x3 average has to be the hardest to beat. I doubt any of the big cubers at the moment will beat it, it will be the next generation of kids that will top it.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 13, 2011)

3x3 wasn't an amazing average for him. He even has a 7.16 average on YouTube iirc. He can definitely beat it. 4BLD is fast. It'll be most likely him improving, not others beating, and he can improve all except 4BLD.


----------



## Escher (Apr 13, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> 3x3 wasn't an amazing average for him. He even has a 7.16 average on YouTube iirc. He can definitely beat it. 4BLD is fast. It'll be most likely him improving, not others beating, and he can improve all except 4BLD.



I should've been more specific sorry - I'm not debating his potential to beat the current average, by 'the record that will last the longest' I meant 'the event that Feliks will dominate for longest'.


----------



## spitcuba (Apr 13, 2011)

i don#t think it willl be 4x4 single or average


----------

